# Deadly bug hits rabbit population



## Leaf (Nov 28, 2007)

Nov 27 2007



Gillian Young, head veterinary nurse at the Tay Valley Veterinary Centre in Perthâs Whitefriars Crescent, explained...



http://icperthshire.icnetwork.co.uk/perthshireadvertiser/news/tm_headline=deadly-bug-hits-rabbit-population&method=full&objectid=20167862&siteid=88886-name_page.html


----------



## polly (Dec 2, 2007)

I had this email from the RWA too

A rescue centre in Aberdeenshire, Scotland has lost 27 rabbits in the
last week to VHD. It had previously been thought that no VHD had been
seen in that area. The rescue has contacted other rescues in Scotland
to warn them to vaccinate, and has found that outbreaks have been
reported in Dunfermline, the Shetland Isles and Perth.

Please make sure your rabbits are vaccinated against VHD as well as
Myxi, and please warn anybody you know who has a rabbit that you can
never be too careful.


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 4, 2007)

:?There's been a lot of talk about it being round here aswell, I was talking to my teacher a few days ago ( who's a rabbit breeder ) and she told me that there's always been a big risk of Myxi and VHD round here.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 4, 2007)

Here's the full textfrom the Perth Advertiser:


*Deadly bug hits rabbit population* 

Nov 27 2007

RABBIT owners in Perth and Kinross are urged to be aware that vets have recently seen an increase in the number of pet rabbits suffering from the deadly Viral Haemorrhagic Disease (VHD) virus.

There is no cure to the distressing disease, which usually kills adult rabbits, but a vaccine is available which will protect them from VHD.

Gillian Young, head veterinary nurse at the Tay Valley Veterinary Centre in Perthâs Whitefriars Crescent, explained why rabbit owners should take action to prevent their pets getting this highly contagious disease: âBaby rabbits, under about eight weeks of age, donât get ill at all, but VHD usually kills older rabbits. 

âThey may just die suddenly, with no sign of anything wrong. Or they may get very ill before dying, have difficulty breathing, go off their food, have a high temperature and bleed from the nose and bottom.â

Gillian outlined the many of ways rabbits can pick up the virus:


Food (hay, for example) or water contaminated by infected wild rabbits. 

Birds or insects may bring the virus to pet rabbits on their feet or in their droppings, which rabbits may eat if they graze on the lawn. 

The virus may be blown on the wind. 

A dog, cat or person might accidentally bring the virus home on their feet from infected wild rabbit droppings, and vermin around rabbit hutches might bring it along too. 

A rabbit owner might pick it up from other peoplesâ rabbits, for example at a show or even if a rabbit owner handles another rabbit.


Tay Valley Vets is holding vaccination clinics tomorrow and Thursday when all rabbit owners can have their pets vaccinated at a discounted price

It will also give rabbit owners the chance to discuss their animalâs health needs.

Gillian explained that rabbits are now the second most popular pet in the UK â dogs remain number one popular pet.

She said: âThe Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons announced a year or so ago that rabbits had overtaken cats in popularity, and this is reflected in the number of rabbits which are brought into the practice.â

Any owner who would like to have their rabbit vaccinated at the Tay Valley Vetsâ rabbit clinic is asked telephone the practice for an appointment or for more details on 01738 621415.


----------

